# iQ GTR



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

We've heard about the Aston Toyota iQ (Cygnet). Now I present you...the GTR iQ :


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's actually not that bad....quite well done really.....just a shame it would not pull skin off custard...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> That's actually not that bad....quite well done really.....just a shame it would not pull skin off custard...


It's a Stage 6.85 with tofu wrap. No knife were used when wrapping believe it or not.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

:clap:
J


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quite like that!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Quite like that!


Group buy?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> It's a Stage 6.85 with tofu wrap. No knife were used when wrapping believe it or not.


Lol:clap:


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice. Like a GT-R but the size of sushi.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm trying to source more pictures of the iQ-GTR. Would love to see the rear shot. 

A Toyota Nissan though...mmmmmm.....


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Supercharger kit available

Toyota IQ 1.3 Supercharger Kit


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> Supercharger kit available
> 
> Toyota IQ 1.3 Supercharger Kit



For a whole 26bhp....suppose that's almost a 33% increase....it might just about get the skin off the custard with it fitted:chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

With turbo kit and built engine 200bhp easy, mates Starlet was 200bhp+ on a 1.3


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Is that an NSX behind it?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

I like it  It looks very aggressive


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

More iQ GTR...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Come on Litchfield get to work on it :squintdan


----------

